# New Strap From Roy.



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This strap arrived today. I have put it on my old Blandford pro diver. Great quality strap. Chuffed to bits with the new look.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great! -as does your icon! (who is that?)


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks great, and a very smart watch too! What strap is that from Roy then? At first glance I thought it was a Perlon but looking closer it looks like a heavy duty nylon? Whichever it is that style really does suit those kind of cushion cased watches:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

C.W. said:


> Looks great! -as does your icon! (who is that?)


Thanks. It looks a bit like Kylie.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Jonmurgie said:


> Looks great, and a very smart watch too! What strap is that from Roy then? At first glance I thought it was a Perlon but looking closer it looks like a heavy duty nylon? Whichever it is that style really does suit those kind of cushion cased watches:


It's a heavy duty nylon. I had thought about a Nato but this is a bit more substantial for work. (Cheaper to replace as well!) I may get a Nato for it soon though as a bit of a change.


----------

